# Solar Hut 31x31x71



## High (May 7, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying one of these since it will just fit under my basement ceiling and I'm going to need all the height I can for my sativa grows. Even with LST'ing, I don't think my current 5' tent height is going to cut it. Does anyone have any experience with solar hut grow tents?


----------



## High (May 8, 2016)

I decided to go with a Gorilla Lite 2x2.5x5'7. It's not much space, but then again I don't need much yield.


----------

